# Can goats get a false Pregnancy?



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Is it possible for goats to have a false pregnancy? I know dogs can because mine has had 2 but I didn't know if goats can. My doe in question is a nubian boar cross or maybe a saanan boer cross(she is mostly white). About 8-10 weeks ago she started to get an udder and she had milk. well she still hasnt popped out any kids. And under the goat managment section I posted pictures of her for the pooch test and everyone said she was not prego. So I dont know what her deal is. These goat just keep me guessing.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, your goat can have a false pregnancy. However, she does have dairy influence so that might be it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how big is her udder? Can you get a picture of her whole rear including udder?

When was she bred?

Pooch test isnt 100% accurate but goats can start an udder and then fill it up later


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OK I will try to get that picture and I never saw her get bred she was just in with the buck from March 11 to July 24th. which makes her due between August 3rd and December 22nd. it was fillinf in nicely untill I moved and had to put her kid from Febuary with her and it looks like she drank one side of milk one night but not the other and hasnt nursed since.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok here are a few pictures of the goats that I just took and I did my best to get a back side shot but it was hard. She really doesnt care for me much.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

does who have kidded before will have mammary tissue that doesnt always go back flat against the body.

The filling you were seeing -- could it have been because you had pulled her kid and it was still nursing just a bit? after pulling the kid her body is still making milk till it realizes there is no demand for it. And then you put the kid back in with her who nursed a little and removed that milk that had been sitting in there. 

Thats my guess.

Doesnt mean she isnt pregnant but the "filling" might have been from her drying off process till the body realized the lack of demand.

Now if the kid was off her for a while before you noticed the enlargening of the udder then my theory above wouldnt be correct.


----------



## CecilandNellie (Aug 17, 2014)

*False pregnancy - do I see one?*

My doe was bred Nov 30, so is due April 29. She developed a bit of an udder about six weeks ago.
Wednesday, Apr 15 I thought she was urinating a lot, backs of legs wet and repeated urinating whenever I checked her for a couple of hours. About 10 a.m. I found that she had passed a puddle (maybe ¼ to ½ cup) of pure white something, not sticky, not smelly, about the consistency of cream.
Since then she has had a small amount of discharge, a little sticky and a little blood. Just enough to notice on her tail. Her vulva is red and swollen. She shows no sign of impending labor and does not look pregnant. No fever and acting perfectly normal.
I have 2 does of similar age and build due 10 days and 30 days after this one,and they look big.
The udder on the doe in question has become quite lopsided over the last 4 days.

After reading through the posts here, I wonder if we experienced a cloud burst, but in the form of several small storms. Is a cloud burst one huge gush? Of course she might have had a big gush at 5 a.m. and I only saw the last bit between 6 and 10 a.m.

I guess I need to wait the 10 days more to see whether she delivers a tiny kid.

Any comments or suggestions are welcome! Kristina


----------

